# Karpfenrute parabolisch



## Dirk T (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

bin auf der Suche nach neuen Ruten max 2,75 lbs bei 3,60 Meter Länge und wichtig mit einer parabolischen Aktion.Bin im Netz auf die im unterstehendem Link aufgeführten Produkte gestoßen,hat jemand Erfahrungen mit diesen Teilen ?oder eine Empfehlung betreffend einer anderen Marke? Um die 200 € würde ich schon investieren wollen.
http://www.carp-gps.com/images/rutenvorstellungCHM.pdf

mfg


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Die bekommst du bereits für  um die 100€ (empfohlener VK 279€)

http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/gast/klein/vanquish/vanquish.htm


----------



## rainerle (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi Dirk,

die Nollert-Ruten fallen ziemlich straff aus. Ich hab ne zeitlang die Multirange gefischt (2.75lbs) und die war ne klasse Rute wenn man Bleie bis 3oz. zielgenau bis auf ca. 90m feuern wollte aber eine "Drill-Spaß-Fun"-Rute war sie dafür nicht.

Wenn Du wirklich Spaß haben willst und dennoch ein bisschen Wurfgenauigkeit , dann schau mal in den einschlägigen Gebrauchtbörsen nach einer Armalite MKIII in 2.25lbs. Die gehen teilweise sehr gut erhalten für 200Eulen über den Tisch. Wurfweite / Genauigkeit bis ca. 50-60m.


----------



## Brot (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, 
Wie wäre es mit einer Nash Entity?
Ich selbst habe die 3lb Variante und die macht auch nen Bogen bis in das Handteil


----------



## Stefff (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Servus Dirk!

Werf hier mal die Greys Prodigy GT3 in die Runde!
Fische sie in der 3lbs Varriante und bin von der Aktion begeistert.
Denke in 2,75lbs noch etwas nachgibiger.

Gruß, Stefff!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Eine sehr günstige Rute, aber definitiv mit astreiner vollparabolischer Aktion:
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...t-275lb-Hammerpreis_c90-196-618_p27444_x2.htm

Ich habe zwei davon und wenn man damit Druck machen muss, dann biegen sich die Ruten wirklich komplett im nahezu Vollkreis, bis ins andere Rutenende, bis runter kurz vor der Abschlußkappe.
Wer nicht mehr als 60 Meter raus muss und an verschlammten Gewässern fischt, so dass Bleigewichte im Bereich 50- 85 Gramm ausreichen, um den Selbsthakeffekt zu gewährleisten => ganz klare Kaufempfehlung!


----------



## Favory (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Stand diese Woche im Laden auch zwischen der Entity und der GT3 und konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche es denn nun werden soll. 
Aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus und weil mir der graue Griff der Entity nicht so richtig zugesagt hatte ist es nun die GT3 geworden.
Ich hoffe ich habe mich richtig entschieden, die Rute kommt wohl leider erst nächste Woche.

Grüße


----------



## Stefff (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



Favory schrieb:


> Stand diese Woche im Laden auch zwischen der Entity und der GT3 und konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche es denn nun werden soll.
> Aus einem Bauchgefühl heraus und weil mir der graue Griff der Entity nicht so richtig zugesagt hatte ist es nun die GT3 geworden.
> Ich hoffe ich habe mich richtig entschieden, die Rute kommt wohl leider erst nächste Woche.
> 
> Grüße



Gratulation,
kannst dich getrost drauf freuen.
Greys liefert normalerweise sehr schnell, meine
waren nach 4 Tagen da.
Was auch für die Greys spricht is die Garantie, zumindest für mich!
Sind echt tolle Ruten!
Da macht jeder Drill spaß, war echt überrascht, da meine vorrigen Ruten doch ziemlich straff waren.
Bei der Wurfweite gibts auch keinerlei einbußen, im gegenteil.

Grüße, und viel Spaß damit!:m


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



Stefff schrieb:


> Gratulation,
> Was auch für die Greys spricht is die Garantie, zumindest für mich!



Sollte man vorher mal genau durchgelesen diese "Garantie" ...

http://www.chubfishing.com/de-de/kundendienst/worldwide-extended-warranty.php


----------



## Favory (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

35 Euro pro Reklamation + 10 % ?! 
Das ist ja wohl ein schlechter Witz.....

Falls das Produkt oder Ersatzteil nichtmehr verfügbar ist ein anderes Produkt zum Sonderpreis? Sonderpreis kann die Firma auslegen wie sie will.

Alles in allem wieder reine Bauernfängerei...meine Meinung


Grüße


----------



## rainerle (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi Peter,

und das richtig geile ist, das die 10% von der UVP (also dem Katalogpreis ) und nicht dem tatsächlich beim Händler bezahlten Kaufpreis berechnet werden. Mal ein Bsp. für die Xflite 3lbs s.e.
- UVP 269,00 (i.d.R. beim Händler im I-Net 189,00 und beim lokalen Dealer mit ein bisschen handeln 170,00 Euro)
- davon 10 % = 27 Euro
- plus 35,00 Euro Fall Pauschale 
- insgesamt 62 Euro für die sogenannte "lebenslange" Garantie oder rund 35% des ehemaligen Neupreises. Geile Garantie-Geschichte! Wie sagte doch der Edi Zimmermann immer: Nepper, Schlepper, Bauernfänger!!!!


----------



## cyberpeter (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Vorallem werden die 10 % von der UVP und nicht vom tatsächlicher Kaufpreis gerechnet der ja weit drunter liegen kann womit man im Extremfall bei den günstigeren Ruten mit der "Servicepauschale" schon recht nah am eigenen Kaufpreis bzw. aktuellen Ladenverkaufspreis liegen kann ... 

Die Regelung bei nicht mehr "austauschbaren" Ruten ist etwas undurchsichtig geschrieben und läuft so zumindest nach meinen eigenen Erfahrungen darauf hinaus 35 € + 10 % des letzten UVP der defekten Rute, max 50 % des UVP der "vergleichbaren" aktuellen Rute

In beiden Fällen muß man sich genau überlegen ob sich das "rechnet" denn für eine ausgetauschte Rute bekomme ich keine zwei Jahre "Vollgarantie" für eine neugekaufte schon.

Wenn es wirklich um eine langfriste Garantie geht, kommt man wohl an Sportex nicht vorbei die mit ihren 10 Jahren Blankgarantie meiner Meinung deutlich besser sind


Gruß Peter

...........

Hallo Rainer, 

da warst Du wohl schneller als ich ....

Bin ja mal gespannt ob die Garantie so bleibt, nachdem Greys ja an Pure Fishing verscherbelt wurde ....


Gruß Peter


----------



## Stefff (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

He Leute,
jetzt bleibt doch mal locker!
Garantie hin oder her, hier bekomm ich für 115 Euro eine tolle Rute, Punkt!
Wollte mir ursprünglich die Shimano Velocity holen, 6 Monate Gewährleistung und danach ne schlechte Abwicklung bei Reklamationen, so zumindest mir bekannt. Die Ruten kosten über`n Daumen fast dasselbe. Das Find ich mal schlecht!!|kopfkrat

Bei einer eventuellen Garantieabwicklung, bei den Prodigys, geh ich zu meinem Händler und gut is. Der weiß was zu tun ist. Genau aus diesem Grund tätige ich solche Anschaffungen nur und ausschliesslich bei meinem Dealer und nicht irgendwo im Net!
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin, hätt ich mir die Ruten auch geholt, wenn sie nicht diese "Garantie" hätten!
Man kann auch an allem etwas finden das man "aufbläht"!

Nix für ungut, hab die Garantie nur erwähnt weils nun mal so is.
Ob das jemand in anspruch nimmt oder will, is wohl jedem selbst überlassen!
Also nicht gleich "drauflos Poltern"!


----------



## cyberpeter (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hallo Stefff,

es geht hier doch nur darum, was die 30 Jahre Garantie von Greys wirklich beinhaltet und was sie im Schadensfall kostet und nicht darum zu "poltern" bzw. die Firma Greys "schlecht" zu machen allerdings auch nicht darum *die Rute über den grünen Klee zu loben nur weil man Ruten dieser Firma selber besitzt und die Nachteile am besten nicht anzusprechen*.  

Wenn jemand das weis und sich trotzdem eine Greysrute kauft weil sie ihm besser gefällt als die eines anderen Herstellers und weil er sich davon eine schnellere Garantieabwicklung verspricht als z.B. von Shimano ist das auch völlig in Ordnung und verständlich.

Wenn es allerdings jemand um eine möglichst lange wirkliche Garantie geht und er möglichst lange "komplikationsfrei" mit seinen Ruten fischen will ist Greys die falsche Wahl den die Garantie ist keine wirkliche Garantie und Greys hat leider immer mal wieder Serien dabei, wo die Anzahl der gebrochenen Ruten über das normale Maß hinausgeht, aktuelles Beispiel die Torison. 


Gruß Peter


----------



## rainerle (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi Steff,

in Deinem 2ten Post ist ganz klar zu erkennen, dass die sog. "Garantie" ein wichtiger Grund für die Kaufentscheidung pro Greys war. Also jetzt mal nichts "klein reden" sondern immer schön bei den Fakten bleiben. BTW: bei meinem Händler kriege ich so ziemlich jede gekaufte Rute auch noch nach Jahren retouniert - solange ich da den Kofferraumdeckel nicht draufgeschlagen habe. Das hat aber so was von gar nichts mit Grey zu tun sondern vielmehr mit dem Verhältnis: Kunde zu Händler und Händler zu Großhändler / Vertretung des Herstellers in DE / Hersteller.


----------



## tincatinca (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Gibt es von Sportex (voll)parabolische Karpfenruten?
Welche Erfahrungen gibt es zur Fox Horizon X?


----------



## Angler XL (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi,

die Greys GT3 ist eine tolle Rute .... sehr zu empfehlen.

Aber die GT3 hat keine parabolische Aktion, sondern eine semiparabolische .... 

LG 
Angler XL


----------



## heu20 (22. Juli 2016)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Gibt es von Sportex (voll)parabolische Karpfenruten?



Servus, 

schau dir mal die Catapult Carp an. Die fische ich in 12" 2 3/4lb, wenn ich nicht so weit raus muss. Dürften der parabolischen Kurve nahe kommen.

TL
Jan


----------



## OELWANNE (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Moin,

ich hab mir zwei (handmade) Harrison Torrix in 12' 3lbs "gebraucht" geholt und die sind so parabolisch wie es nur geht. Was besseres hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand. 
Und bevor jetzt Gerede aufkommt, die wären unerschwinglich, ich hab 200€ pro Stecken bezahlt und die sind in einem absoluten Top Zustand.
Frei nach dem Motto: Wer suchet, der findet


----------



## jkc (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, würde mich ehrlich gesagt wundern, wenn die Torrix parabolisch ist. Ich selber, habe die Chimera aus gleichem Hause und soweit ich weiß ist die Torrix noch etwas spritziger. Harrison selbst beschreibt die Aktion mit semi-fast.
Habe leider keine Videos oder Bilder zur Aktionskurve gefunden.

http://www.harrisonrods.co.uk/rods%20and%20blanks/Torrix.htm

Wo ich aber zustimme ist, dass man das eine oder andere Schnäpchen mit  Handgebauten Ruten machen kann, wenn man sich Zeit lässt und die Augen  offen hält - auch ich bin so an meine Chimeras gekommen.

Grüße JK


----------



## tincatinca (22. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Welche vollparabolischen Ruten bis max. 120,- gibt es aktuell auf dem Markt?


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

https://www.angelzentrale-herrieden..._aid=01-1891362&shopfilter_category=CARP SHOP

:k


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, nach diversen Youtube Videos hat die keine Vollparabolik mehr, hier. z.B.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYHubEl7nkU

Es gibt noch einige Ruten die damit angepriesen werden, z.B. Prologic C2 Celebration, aber Bildmaterial im Netz widerspricht auch hier.

Grüße JK


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Also für mich ist die schon parabolisch.... Sonst müsste ich ja ne Hohlglasrute hernehmen. Die kann ich dann um 360 Grad biegen.


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hab ich 'nen Knick in der Optik? Für mich sieht das schon sehr parabolisch aus - selbst der Griff krümmt sich mit.
Ich fische die Oldschool II und bin extrem zufrieden was das Drillen angeht!
Schön wären bewegte Bilder von einer "langsameren" Belastung - sprich langsames Druck aufbauen.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Nash E. wurde ja schon erwähnt,ich besitze 2 davon in 2.75lbs 

Die 2.75lbs ist schon sehr Parabolisch.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xDop5nQOuE
Drill ab 3.15min aber mit ner 3lbs,2.75lbs find ich nix an Drillvideos.
|wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich fische die Oldschool II und bin extrem zufrieden was das Drillen angeht!



Ich angle mit der II und III extrem gerne. Beide parabolisch. Die III finde ich nochmals um längen besser, gerade in Bezug auf Verarbeitung, Ringe, Rollenhalter, Grifflänge....


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Naja, jeder hat ja so seine eigene Vorstellung von einer bestimmten Rutenaktion; Vollparabolisch heißt für mich, dass der gesamte Blank sich gleichmäßig biegt, solche Knicke wie im Video im Bereich der Steckverbindung zu sehen sind gehören für mich nicht dazu.:q Auch nicht, dass die Biegung überwiegend auf den Bereich der Spitze verteilt wird.
Edit: Sowas würde ich gelten lassen:
http://www.bissclips.tv/sites/defau...der/b_tt_parabolisch_kunz_1.jpg?itok=CjTHVGrB

Grüße JK


----------



## daci7 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Also ich hab grad mal die beiden Biegekurve in Photoshop übereinander gelegt - da ist für mich wirklich kein Unterschied zu erkennen. (aufgrund von Copyright und dergleichen stell ich hier aber nichts rein)
Klaro - die Knicke in den Steckverbindungen sind unschön ... die hab ich in meinen Oldschol II in der Praxis allerdings auch noch nicht so gesehen. Allerdings betrachte ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch selten beim Drill von der Seite und aus meiner Drill-Perspektive ist das eher schwer zu beurteilen :m
Grüße,
David


----------



## Einfach_Angeln (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi,

 ich liebe auch Ruten mit durchgehender Aktion und benutze im Moment diese Rute, die ich hier vorstelle und die auch in den späteren Videos immer wieder auftaucht: Mack2 Falcon Spirit 12" 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I_9CHl3v3U


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, das sieht gut aus #6
http://www.pacificpeche.com/imgs/1/canne-a-carpe-mack2-falcon-kr-10-3-00-m-3lbs-109864-e.jpg

Das Ding in 2,5Lbs und wir könnten Freunde werden.#6



Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Nabend,

Gibt es so etwas auch für Flussangler in ca.3,5 lbs? Fische maximal 160 Gramm und muss höchstens 60 Meter raus.


----------



## jkc (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, das mache ich auch noch mit meinen 3Lbs-Ruten; wenn´s deutlich teurer werden darf gibts da sicherlich was, ansonsten evtl. ein Blick auf die Fast Water von Pro Logic werfen.
http://images.google.de/imgres?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fi.ytimg.com%2Fvi%2FcRAoQ1a50x8%2Fhqdefault.jpg&imgrefurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DcRAoQ1a50x8&h=360&w=480&tbnid=5cWp_5-zToucAM%3A&vet=1&docid=Qt8H5d2iLc20VM&ei=TjqGWIbQBsX2aNLKl_AM&tbm=isch&iact=rc&uact=3&dur=960&page=0&start=0&ndsp=27&ved=0ahUKEwiGr6m54tjRAhVFOxoKHVLlBc4QMwgoKAwwDA&bih=710&biw=1408

Grüße JK


----------



## Chris1711 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi,

Fische im Moment Outcast in 3 lbs... damit komme ich wunderbar klar. Im Drill würde ich mich über mehr Biegung freuen. 

Die Fast Waters verpackt schon einiges so wie es rüber kommt. Die Frage ist ob die bei einem Fisch auch noch Spaß macht.

Werd wohl mal zum Angelcenter schroll fahren und mich beraten lassen.


----------



## tincatinca (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Was ist denn bei der Nash Entity der Unterschied zwischen der normalen und der "Abbreviated"? Abbreviated mit geteiltem Duplon-Griff und die "normale" mit durchgehendem Shrink-Tube?

Gibt es die Nash Entity 2,75lb auch mit Kork?


----------



## NarcotiC1337 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Würde die Radical Oldschool nehmen. Oder wenns doch teurer werden darf die Century Fat Boy Slim. Besitze beide in 2,75 lbs und finde die schon sehr parabolisch.

Die Entity hatte ich auch mal, war kein Vergleich zu den beiden anderen Ruten. Hatte die jedoch auch in 3,5 lbs und kann zur 2,75er nichts sagen.


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Gibt es die Nash Entity 2,75lb auch mit Kork?





Ja gibt es

http://www.nashtackle.co.uk/products/view/entity-rods


Wie gesagt die 2.75er macht im Drill ne richtig schöne Kurve bis zum Rollenhalter. Da ich aber nicht soo der Carper bin wird es sicherlich noch bessere geben,mir reichen die aber für ab und zu mal Karpfen ärgern.

|wavey:


----------



## tincatinca (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



NarcotiC1337 schrieb:


> Die Entity hatte ich auch mal, war kein Vergleich zu den beiden anderen Ruten.



Auf was bezogen?


----------



## SCHUB9 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Prologic Fast Water, super parabolisch und viel power!!


----------



## Chris1711 (25. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Liest sich auf jedenfall gut die fast water. Leider hat die kein deutscher Shop vorrätig jedenfalls in ausreichender Menge.


----------



## simon van barsch (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Jrc classic carp sehr schöne parabolische Ruten


----------



## tincatinca (30. Januar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Was ist denn mit den verschiedenen Prologic-Ruten?
Taugen die was?

Welche Aktion haben diese?

Prologic C2 Natura

Prologic C2 Celebration


----------



## XDorschhunterX (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Die bekommst du bereits für  um die 100€ (empfohlener VK 279€)
> 
> http://www.cipro.de/fullbuttons/gast/klein/vanquish/vanquish.htm



Das liegt wohl dran, dass es sich um Exori Insolvenzware handelt und die Lifetime Garantie, die im damaligen VK enthalten war futsch ist. Die Ähnlichkeit mit dem Greys Blank wird wohl von den damaligen Geschäftsbeziehungen zwischen Exori und Greys stammen. Exori war vor Pure Fishing der Greys-Vertreiber/Importeur aus UK.


----------



## XDorschhunterX (10. Februar 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



tincatinca schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den verschiedenen Prologic-Ruten?
> Taugen die was?
> 
> Welche Aktion haben diese?
> ...



Prologic Ruten sind für Brüche recht bekannt.


----------



## jkc (24. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, was sagt Ihr denn hier zu:

Aktion gibt´s ab 3:10 zu sehen; auf jeden Fall Daumen hoch für das Video; obwohl ich kein Wort verstehe kann ich damit mehr anfangen als mit dem deutschen Äquivalent oder vieeelen anderen Videos namhafter Herrsteller wo nur die gerade Rute abgefilmt wird...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxQPH9ZQengHo


Sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus finde ich, leider aber auch wieder erst ab 2,75 Lbs erhältlich.

Grüße JK


----------



## Seele (24. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



jkc schrieb:


> Hi, was sagt Ihr denn hier zu:
> 
> Aktion gibt´s ab 3:10 zu sehen; auf jeden Fall Daumen hoch für das Video; obwohl ich kein Wort verstehe kann ich damit mehr anfangen als mit dem deutschen Äquivalent oder vieeelen anderen Videos namhafter Herrsteller wo nur die gerade Rute abgefilmt wird...
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxQPH9ZQengHo
> ...




Sieht wirklich gut aus, toll gemacht. Allein die Makroaufnahmen der Ringe sind gut.


----------



## Art (24. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Ich kann es verstehen#6 und sieht echt gut aus, vor allem interessant ist das er mit 113g (laut ihm beste wurfgewicht) 120-130m wurfweite erreicht ohne probleme! Die Kohlenfaser TC30 ist mit Schutzmate(Schutzschicht) 1K überzogen und dann lakiert.


----------



## Bibbelmann (24. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hallo!

Aus meiner Sicht sollten alle Karpfenruten eine progressiv-parabolische Aktion haben, und auch im unteren Drittel unter starker Belastung noch progressiv sein. Alles andere sind keine guten Karpfenruten.  ..

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## jkc (26. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*



Art schrieb:


> Ich kann es verstehen#6 und sieht echt gut aus, vor allem interessant ist das er mit 113g (laut ihm beste wurfgewicht) 120-130m wurfweite erreicht ohne probleme! Die Kohlenfaser TC30 ist mit Schutzmate(Schutzschicht) 1K überzogen und dann lakiert.



Hi, wieviel Lbs hat die Rute im Video?

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (29. März 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Hi, hier auch nochmal was zum anklicken: 

https://www.carphunterco.com/avid-carp-curvex-carp-10ft-3lbs.html
https://www.db-hengelsport.nl/karper-hengels/1322-avid-curvex-carp-rods.html

Sieht von der Kurve auch gar nicht schlecht aus, wieder aber erst ab 2,75Lbs...

Grüße JK


----------



## tincatinca (10. April 2017)

*AW: Karpfenrute parabolisch*

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit der Avid Traction oder der Avid Curvex?


----------

